# Pigments are amazing on the cheeks...



## sallytheragdol (Apr 8, 2006)

I love using Vanilla on my cheeks, gives a pretty much colorless glow, so it works well over matte blushes, and Lovely Lily(my new favorite cheek color) gives  a cool pink glow, it's not much color but it's just enough on my already pretty rosy cheeks. The glow these two impart almost reminds me of a MSF, I guess because the texture of these particular pigments are very fine and smooth. Which pigments have you tried and liked on your cheeks?


----------



## crystalpenguin13 (Apr 8, 2006)

i've heard pink opal looks similar to pleasureflush on the cheeks-i don't own pleasureflush, but pink opal sure is purty


----------



## Sanne (Apr 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystalpenguin13* 
_i've heard pink opal looks similar to pleasureflush on the cheeks-i don't own pleasureflush, but pink opal sure is purty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





I compared the two, and pleasure flush has gold in it, and pink opal is a bit more vibrant and a has a little bit of violet in it, but I think it will be a lovely blusher!!!


----------



## martygreene (Apr 8, 2006)

I mix vanilla or white gold with matte foundations to give a slight glow without the sticky dewyness some foundations have. 

I've also used a wide variety of pigments in with blushes or bronzers, I prefer to stick to matte products and add sheen if I want to, rather than having products with sheen worked into them already.

Not to derail the thread, but if you mix seedy pearl eyeshadow with vanilla pigment, it's a dead ringer for Pleasureflush.


----------



## mandirigma (Apr 8, 2006)

I've also heard on LJ that using Fairylite wet is close to Shimpagne. 

http://community.livejournal.com/mac.../13930245.html


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 8, 2006)

Kitchmas and Lovely lily are beautiful on the cheeks


----------



## Katgirl625 (Apr 8, 2006)

Not to rub in the new stuff, but in the class last night, the m/a's used both Lily White and Apricot pink on cheecks as highlighters, and they looked fab.


----------



## Bass-0-Matic (Apr 8, 2006)

ohhh, and darksoul (not eye or lipsafe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 would be fab too


----------



## Parishoon (Apr 8, 2006)

i've mixed white gold w/ my BE & did an all over highlight, it was such a nice subtle shine & not quite as bold as bronzer...i might have to try mixing some b/c i missed out on the MSF craze


----------



## Padmita (Apr 8, 2006)

I love to use Rose, Vanilla, Deckchair and Pink Opal on the cheeks!


----------



## user2 (Apr 8, 2006)

Try Fuchsia as a Dollymix-like blush!


----------



## Sophia84 (Apr 8, 2006)

Do you think Tan would be too much for a NC20 on cheeks? I wonder if it gives a peachy shade!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Apr 8, 2006)

I love Goldenaire on the cheeks!


----------



## sallytheragdol (Apr 9, 2006)

oooh I forgot to also say, a bit of pink opal or Vanilla mixed with moisturizer(I actually premixed a small jar of each because I love them) looks lovely on the skin as a highlighter/strobe cream type idea. 
And yes Pink Opal is another one I forgot to mention as looking gorgeous on the cheeks. I've tried Rose Kitchmas, and Melon as well but neither has that super fine texture that gives a glow, they are more of a chunky shimmer, which doesn't look great on my skin(but might look good on a smooth, perfect skin texture).


----------



## panties (Apr 9, 2006)

pink bronze on the cheeks=the sex


----------



## gitargirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Dude, nobody mentioned MAC's PRO Electric Coral?  This is a great shade, like an amped up Stereo Rose MSF!  I especially love it as a gloss. Golden Lemon is a beautiful highlight if your skintone is warm enough and violet pig+vanilla= beautiful violet-gold irridescence!

2nd the fairylite, or naked or provence, just above the apples of your cheeks blended to your hairline.


----------



## Eilinoir (Apr 9, 2006)

I think I saw on LJ that Hush e/s (not the CCB!) looks similar to Pleasureflush...


----------



## roxybc (Apr 9, 2006)

I like to use a bit of pink pearl


----------



## AriannaErin (Apr 9, 2006)

My favorites for cheeks is Rose, Melon and Pink Bronze.. actually I like those for lippies too.... so pretty for all features 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my favs


----------



## yam900 (Apr 9, 2006)

I am torn between Tan and Pink Bronze pigments to use on my cheeks, has anyone got both, and which looks nicer?  I am torn.


----------



## 2_pink (Apr 9, 2006)

Goldenaire looks great to highlight cheekbones, i havent used it as a straight up blush yet, but i love it to highlight.


----------



## x20Deepx (Apr 9, 2006)

Rose and Provence both look nice on cheeks.


----------



## Colorqueen (Apr 9, 2006)

Acid Orange and Bright Coral are awesome on darker skin- esp sallow complexions, Pink Pearl, Violet, Rose, Vanilla, Pink Opal, and I also use many of the colors from sweetscents on the cheeks too- but I guess this is MAC talk, so I will just skip over those titles.

Once in a while I will use a tiny bit of chartreuse as a highlighter if it looks good with my look.

Bright Fuchsia and Fuchsia I have used too.  and All Girl....


----------



## shadowprincess (Apr 9, 2006)

i've tried electric coral on the cheeks... one word: GORGEOUS!


----------



## MACmermaid (Apr 9, 2006)

fuschia pigment (applied sparingly) is pretty on the cheeks also....it looks like a cooler version of petticoat MSF


----------



## mjlover (Apr 9, 2006)

oooohh !! i use pink bronze all the time and pink opal as a highlighter but never really thought of using the others like Tan .....


----------



## user79 (Apr 9, 2006)

What brush BESIDES THE 187 could I use for applying pigments to cheek? Could I use a normal blush brush?


----------



## JesusShaves (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gitargirl* 
_Dude, nobody mentioned MAC's PRO Electric Coral?  This is a great shade, like an amped up Stereo Rose MSF!_

 
it was the one i was gonna mention, i looooove it.  I also use acid orange on cheeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## luminious (Apr 10, 2006)

i use pink opal on my cheeks everyday. i love it.


----------



## Peaches (Apr 10, 2006)

Frost for a highlight, Deckchair on cheeks, Coco Beach to contour.


----------



## sigwing (Apr 10, 2006)

a wise Specktra member suggested to me a while back to try Tan as a duplicate of the color I loved in the Naked You MSF, and she was right on!  What I did was sprinkle a little on top of a cake of a nude shade Clinique blush so it mixed a little of it with that blush, which was a fairly hardened powder so it didn't overtake the pigment powder, although I could have mixed it with some loose powder also, I suppose.  But anyway, it gave me the Naked You shade without all the silver glitter chunks!  I love it!


----------



## martygreene (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_What brush BESIDES THE 187 could I use for applying pigments to cheek? Could I use a normal blush brush?_

 
Blush brush, fingers, mix them in with your moisturizer or foundation, there are lots of ways to incorporate them into products and looks for your face and cheeks.


----------



## sigwing (Apr 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mjlover* 
_oooohh !! i use pink bronze all the time and pink opal as a highlighter but never really thought of using the others like Tan ....._

 
You've got to try it!  It's not a "tan" shade, but applies just like the wonderful shade found in the Naked You!  Tan makes you think it'd be like a bronzer or a brownish, but it's more of a nude-natural cheek color.   I was so thankful to Specktra member Jpohrer for that suggestion!


----------



## nunu (Apr 12, 2011)

I love using vanilla pigment to highlight.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 12, 2011)

i love using pink opal as a cheek highlight. such a pretty pinky sheen!


----------



## dvinerevelation (Aug 27, 2011)

Pink Bronze and Melon are two of my favorites for cheeks...so gorgeous


----------



## orchid1 (Sep 20, 2011)

I use Pink Opal and Pink bronze for my cheeks, and vanilla for highlighting


----------

